# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Raccourci Quickpart MO 2k10

## tib0b57

Bonjour,

Contexte:
Migration MO 2k7 vers 2k10, je n'arrive pas  remettre les raccourcis Quickpart.

Merci d'avance de votre aide,

Ciao.

----------

